# About the crossing of the Grinding Ice



## Mighty Sam (Jun 4, 2002)

ok now i'm not a dummy and i know that elves can not be killed by anything, save greif, the end of the world, and a sword. So in light of this i want to know when the sil says something along the lines that when the house of Fingolfin came out of the far north their number were diminished and the wife of Turgon dead. now if elves are immortal to disease then how?? u knwo what i'm saying. as always thanx people


----------



## Niniel (Jun 4, 2002)

It doesn't actually say that they can be killed only with a sword (or does it?); maybe the Ice hurt them so much it was lethal to them as well (which would be very much possible if it was anything like our North Pole).


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 4, 2002)

I just assumed that they froze to death.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jun 4, 2002)

The term 'grind ice' makes me think of ice that is shifting and moving a lot... it is possible that she was crushed by suddenly shifting ice (if you haven't seen a huge giant chunk of ice suddenly shift, it is a sight to see!


----------



## ReadWryt (Jun 4, 2002)

In fact, the narative goes on to describe the possiblity that several of the Elves wander the snow there still, emaciated and thin from the scant food they found there. Truth to be told there are all manner of dangers, Starvation, Hypothermia, being crushed in the shifting ice flow...all of which could have accounted for the deaths...


----------



## Mighty Sam (Jun 4, 2002)

ahhh so they can starve didn't know that.


----------

